

2Checkout Free account Setup Offer – Exclusive Promo Code - evildon
http://sharepress.org/2checkout-free-account-setup-offer-exclusive-promo.html
We have some Exclusive news for all our SharePress readers. 2Checkout one of the best online payment gateway is now offering free account setup, which usually cost around $49 onetime fee. Now you can set up an account freely with 2Checkout and start accepting online payments through your websites
======
pbreit
The setup fee is silly in the first place and primarily exists to be able to
waive it. Square should have no trouble steamrolling 2checkout with it's more
customer friendly pricing and policies.

